# Zoe



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Here's a picture of my rescue dog Zoe. We think she's border collie and ? Some people say husky, some say australian shephard. All I know is she's dead scared of the camera so getting a shot of her is tough.

What do you think she is?
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d127/mojosmum/PICT0017Small.jpg


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Border Collie and some sort of Terrier.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photo - she could be part terrier. It's hard to tell from one picture. Whatever she is, she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Hard to say...looks border collie/terrier...but she's a sweetie whatever she is


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Oh yeah....she DEFINITELY has terrier in her! Her coat is coarse like a terrier's and she is so SMART!!!! Hal has always said she was much too smart for us. She's also my runner. She's the biggest reason we chainlinked the backyard.  I've chased that girl all OVER these farmer fields. She also has the instinct to go after (and EAT) birds, mice, squirrels, cats or anything else that moves. GROSS! One time she ate a baby starling and wouldn't give it up until she came inside and PUKED it onto the livingroom carpet. Freaked my daughter and myself out so much we locked ourselves up in the other half of the house until Hal came home and we made him clean it up! There was little feet, a beak and the guts all over. ::ROLF::

She had been taken to the animal shelter pregnant when she was very young. She had her puppies and they had no problem rehoming them. Only Zoe was left. She was there for 8 long months in this little run. Took a LOT to get her to trust us and be comfortable. She's settled in very well and is now our couch potato. I figure she's around 6 years old.

Here's a picture of her last year with a pink ball in her mouth
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d127/mojosmum/Picture001.jpg

And another of just her face.... look how icy blue her eyes look
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d127/mojosmum/Zoesface.jpg


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

How nice to get to meet Zoe. She looks so sweet. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> What do you think she is?



I think she is part pretty, part cute 

(PS If you want your pictures to show up as pictures and not just links, copy and paste the Photobucket *IMG Code *here )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Border Collie and some sort of Terrier.


I agree....................


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Boy oh boy....you really have to LOVE this Thank you button. It's the GReatest!!!!

Thanks for the suggestion LaurJen. I'll have to try that next time. I do find with Dial-up (yes...some of us hicks still have THAT) it takes forever to load the pictures everyone posts. Thought it might be easier with the links but I guess not. Did I tell you I'm also not very computer savvy?


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree with border collie/terrier. She is very pretty. Wild looking eyes!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Donna, am I the only one to see some bearded collie in her? Maybe I just haven't had enough coffee yet today.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I was wondering about that as well Robin. But one of the places I've taken her for grooming think she might have German Wire-haired Pointer in her. She got out a dog book to show me and it was very close. One of the beauties of a mixed breed is always guessing. Makes it tough to know how to train though. They tell you to know your breed and what they're capable of but in a mix it's tough. We've had some interesting moments with her but she is a good girl NOW! There has not been a single day, since we got her, that she hasn't made me laugh. What a blessing she is. Mojo and her compliment each other very well.


----------

